# Londinium Single Origin Peruvian Tunki



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I received a bag of the above from Londinium along with my new steam tip. A very generous inclusion from Reiss, who has been superb to buy from.

I hadnt enjoyed the first Londinium bean i tried, finding it a little darker than my preferences enjoy, but this peruvian is a much lighter roast. Not quite hasbean light, but not massively far away from it. Roasted on the 8th of march, i finally got around to opening the sealed bag today on the 22nd.

What came out was a lovely sweet, slightly fruity, mildly acidic coffee. Easy to drink. Perhaps better as straight espresso than with milk, in which it gets a tiny bit lost.

If this is an example of the lighter roasts that Londinium were suggesting, then it should be a good move for dedicated espresso drinkers.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

and for what its worth... today, in my new 6oz inker tulip mugs, i made a gorgeous flat white with this bean.

resulting in my best piece of latte art yet!!


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

I've really enjoyed the Londinium decaff blend, a darker roast than most but all the better for it. I'll definitely be buying some more of that and will try one or two of the other coffees too. It's nice to have that slightly more bitter bean every now and then.

Steve.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Very impressive - can you come round and show me how to get results like that!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

practice practice practice









in all fairness, i was having ZERO success. I had a training day with Michael (funinacup) and he tagged about 30 mins on the end as a very quick intro to latte art. It wasnt amazing at the time, but it got me thinking about how i'm supposed to do it.

What it did do, was give me a solid foundation for practicing. I just keep trying every time i make a coffee. They are getting much more consistent now.

That said, the new steam tip helps loads too!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

The LI has the four nozzle steam tip - it's like a flame thrower and a world away from my Classic and Silvia. So I am still getting to grips with it. Reckon I could strip wall paper with it if push came to shove.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

depends which 4 hole tip it is... there are two.

the one that comes with the machine is a beast, and IMHO too rowdy for a home setting.

the two hole tip i tried was too slow.

I use an alternative four hole tip (4x1mm, instead of the standard 4x1.5mm) and its fab, very smooth, very controllable and also very very fast. I can steam enough milk for a flat white in about 10 seconds. Enough for a latte in 15 or so, and even a huge jug of milk for two drinks, takes 30 seconds max. You're using the same boiler and steam arm as me, so you should get similar results.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

if you don't drink milk and just do it for friends the 2 hole tip is pretty good IMO, takes more like 25 seconds but slows it right down so its harder for me to mess it up!


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

I love the 4x1mm tip. also enjoyed the Londinium beans that came with the wand tip.


----------

